# '68 gto



## blackrabit (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so i am new to this site but i just got done putting together a '68 goat with '67 heads. the issue at this point is need to know what the best carb is for this set up. the car runs but not the best because the holly thats on it isnt set up. iv been through hell n back with this car and this is the last step for it. thanks for any help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
If you`re not worried about being factory correct for the car, I really like Edelbrock Durashine series carbs. They are easy to tune, run great, and look fantastic.
Post some pictures of your car when you get a chance.


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*noisy*

Hey guys, I am new to the web-world. I've got a 68 gto. Put a new set of full length headers on. I have noticed a clicking noise when I rev it up. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the gasket is leaking


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't care for Holley carbs either....I like a nice Quadrajet.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

simmons68 said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the web-world. I've got a 68 gto. Put a new set of full length headers on. I have noticed a clicking noise when I rev it up. Any thoughts? Thanks


Yep, prolly on the passenger's side,4th bolt from the front......install some cast iron Pontiac high performance manifolds and be happy:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The age old question, "which carb should I use"? Most on this forum will say either Q-jet or Edelbrock. I run a Q-jet and am very happy with it...


----------

